# Soy Yo !!!!! Congrats !!!!!



## Sparrow22

*AMIGO !!!!!!! LLEGASTE A LOS 1.000 !!!! (Y PASADITOS)*

*FELICITACIONES !!!!!!!!! GRACIAS POR AYUDAR!!!!  *

*Y TAMBIEN POR TU BUEN HUMOR !!! *

*PARA SOY YO QUE NO SOY YO (SIEMPRE TE HAGO LO MISMO !!!!!): *

*HAPPY 1.000 POSTS !!!!!! Y POR MAS........... *


----------



## Outsider

_Enhorabuena, Soy Yo.
​_


----------



## Mei

*Congratulations **Soy yo!!!*

*Thank you for each post you made *

*···waiting for your 2000··· *

 ​
Mei


----------



## Fernando

Soy yo el que te da las gracias.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Si tú eres yo, entonces ¿quién quien Soy Yo?*
*El eterno paradigma de*
*ser o no ser y mientras tanto*
*tu por acá ayudandonos siempre*
*Gracias... continuemos con la entropía de quién es quién*
*Tigger filósofo je je *​


----------



## belén

Congratulations!!!!

I think having your first biography published for the occassion has been a great idea 


See the first newspapers reviews here


----------



## Mr.Blue

Warms Congratulations to you Soy yo  a friend in need is a friend indeed , and I'm sure that you were to many people in here.


----------



## grumpus

Good job, SoyYo,
I have enjoyed your reading your comments.

Grumpus


----------



## Papalote

Soy Yo, sì eres tù el de los 1000!!  Muchas felicidades.

Papalote


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena! ¡Sigue así!


----------



## Soy Yo

Wow!!! Amigos! Acabo de ver esto. Y estoy "overwhelmed"!!!

Gracias por sus buenas palabras. Me encanta este foro y Uds. los foreros son _chéveres*, *full bacán y todos guay! _Les aprecio por su buen sentido de humor, su increíble tesoro de conocimientos lingüísticos y culturales...y sobre todo el que me han podido aguantar durante estos mmmmmeses y 1.000 posts.

Ténganme paciencia mientras escriba mi "acceptance speech". Como dijo la famosa Sally Field "YOU LIKE ME YOU REALLY LIKE ME!!!" HEHEHEHEHE  (¿Se permite gritar si uno está citando a otro?  Si no, supongo que algún moderador me va a regañar. )

En serio, gracias!


----------



## Metztli

*FELICIDADES!!! FELICIDADES!!! FELICIDADES!!! 
FELICIDADES!!!FELICIDADES!!! FELICIDADES!!!
**FELICIDADES!!! **FELICIDADES!!! **FELICIDADES!!!*
*FELICIDADES!!! FELICIDADES!!! FELICIDADES!!! 
FELICIDADES!!!FELICIDADES!!! FELICIDADES!!!
**FELICIDADES!!! **FELICIDADES!!! **FELICIDADES!!!*

*GRACIAS POR TODA TU AYUDA SIEMPRE!!! *


----------



## Laia

*Congratulations!*

Laia


----------



## Eugin

A little bit late, but I didn´t want to miss the opportunity to join these friends and thank you for all the times you were here helping us with your great answers and explanations!!

Keep up the great job y muchas gracias por estar aquí!!


----------



## la reine victoria

Many Congratulations Soy Yo!

​La Reine V​


----------



## cuchuflete

.................yo ¡Soy Yo! y mi circunstancia

¡Felicidades!


 Un saludo,
Cuchuflete​


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades por tus aportaciones en WordReference... y por tus logros fílmicos. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ILT

*Felicidades por llegar a este postiversario   Por cierto, ya leí tu* biografía


----------



## Soy Yo

Jajajjaja!  Gracias, I Love!  Me alegro de que el articulo vaya acompañado de mi foto...es una de las mejores que me han sacado!!!


----------



## Alundra

Uysss.... ¡¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA!!!!  Aunque sea con retraso   

Alundra.


----------



## América

*¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!! ERES TU, perdón quise decir SOY YO, jeje*


----------



## Masood

Enhorabuena, Soy Yo. Brindemos a la próxima mil.


----------



## Monnik

*Y qué me dicen de sus aptitudes musicales?????*

http://www.platanorecords.com/cgi-bin/images/2043.jpg

*Este muchacho es todo un estuche de monerías, felicidades!!!*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thank you, Soy Yo, for all your help and entertainment.

I hope that Monsanto doesn't modify you, like your more famous cousin Soy A!  Just look at what happened to him!


----------



## diegodbs

Si se me ocurriera consultar la página de "congrats" más a menudo no me vería en esta situación de felicitar a alguien con este pequeño (por decir algo) retraso.
Siempre se me ha hecho raro tener que dirigirme a alguien que no soy yo, como Soy Yo. Pero, bueno, tu nombre es tuyo y sólo tuyo y no soy yo quién para cambiártelo.
Felicidades, "eres tú". Y me encantan las conversaciones que de vez en cuando tengo con alguien que no sea yo.


----------



## Rayines

*¡Felicitaciones con un poco de atraso Soy yo!....Sí, soy yo, eh! .*


----------



## fenixpollo

*¿Quiés es el que nos ayuda?*
*¿Quiés es el que nos hace pensar?*
*¿Quiés es el que nos hace reír?*

*¡Soy Yo!*​


----------

